# Win10 -- missing start menu :(



## Ian.B (Apr 15, 2017)

as per heading; hope I have the name right -- was having a few dramas so turned the acer lappy off and on --- the start menu didn't open so I don't have any icons (lR/chrome/ON1/ ... ) at the bottom, or in my case on the left hand side in orange below 
Done some googling --- all confusing to me --- try a couple of things (???)

Anyone have the easy fix answer? Or a link or two?
Thank you


----------



## gstrek (Apr 15, 2017)

I have seen the Missing W10 Menu issue before and it isn't rare.  In fact, Microsoft has a repair tool for that.  Here is a link to an article that describes what to do:  http://lifehacker.com/microsofts-start-menu-repair-tool-fixes-common-windows-1782496302

Good luck!


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 15, 2017)

thanks Gary; not the easy fix I was hoping for  haha 
Job for tomorrow


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 15, 2017)

ended up being the _easy fix _I was hoping for --- stupid thing fixed itself this morning


----------

